# Worst JRPG you have played



## FAST6191 (Mar 22, 2013)

Normally I am front and centre on the "JPRG is a stupid term and genre is not much better" support rally but I am suspending that for the time being/this thread. JPRG = anything that does not want to be Ultima or Might and Magic/elder scrolls. Largely developed somewhere in Asia would be nice but ports/remakes might trouble things and devs aping the style have happened so the definition is pretty fluid.



GameWinner said:


> I still consider this one of the worst JRPGs I ever played.



That got me curious, despite technically missing the PS2 era as far as such things went I have Final Fantasy clone burnout and the last few years having provided me with some great things (Resonance of Fate, Eternal Sonata and though technically a KRPG MagnaCarta 2 frequently make my lists of things I liked this last go around) so "worst" is an interesting thing here. Surprisingly I am pretty discerning when it comes to this sort of thing and my "legendary titles you have not played list" probably warrants a few more entries (never did any persona games,  Shin Megami Tensei- what is that,  Dragon Quest - I at least know what that is and word association for "tales of" is "the crypt") so who knows.



Starting as the thread means to go on for me it probably has to be Chrono trigger. "But FAST6191 it is a legendary title", indeed it is and that is why I went to the effort of attempting to get into it and wondering what was up when it had almost bored me to tears after many hours. Sword of mana I did half like but wonder how it got so well liked I will never know.

Now I did do FF13 (was coming off a good time with magna carta 2 and resonance of fate was not out in English in a few weeks time at this point) and it was a boring slog through corridors with a badly told story. Now previous FF titles have not had the most coherent story (either because it was basic, because it was just bad or they tried to tell 5 stories, 3 at once and 2 once a couple of the others had drawn to a close) but this was a cut above that, all that ought to come with the disclaimer that aside from 5 minutes of a demo I got with a PS1 rerelease of an old title I never did 10.
I figure I can ignore FF3 as it was just a remake of an old game, a nice history lesson but not a great game and by similar logic I believe we do not speak about the GBA remake/port of Lunar (Lunar Legend). The DS game "Lunar Dragon Song" however can die in a fire- it would not be so bad but for years it was the only option for those looking for a JPRG on the DS.
Black Sigil on the DS was clearly a game that started out on the GBA and was best played with experience multiplier cheats (to this day the only DS game I have used cheats on for more than 30 seconds in a test or when developing them for others) but it tried some interesting things as far as story went so I will go it.

Failing that Phantasy star 3 finds itself not being looked at favourably, 2 was great and 4 was legendary but 3 can go rot for all I care. In all fairness though it possibly suffered from might as well use the name of the franchise and was not that bad of a game.

On the PSP it turns out I can really take or leave Crimson Gem Saga.

Just to finish the essence of raw flamebait vial I popped for this- Kingdom hearts.... just no and, despite having never played it, Xenoblade is a joke and those that did the "bring these games to North America" thing for those three games it found itself part of are fools.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 22, 2013)

Do "all of them count"?


----------



## UltraHurricane (Mar 22, 2013)

say what you want about FF13, but i think the worst JRPG to exist is this really obscure famicom game called Hoshi wo Miru Hito (星をみるひと) also known as "Stargazer"

there's a whole article on Hardcore Gaming 101 about it
http://www.hardcoregaming101.net/stargazer/stargazer.htm


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 22, 2013)

Never found a jRPG i didnt like 

Oh man i couldnt type that with a straight face. While im a bit weeaboo when it comes to jRPGs, the Tales games grate against my soul.


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 22, 2013)

I hated Final Fantasy XIII because it felt like it was going nowhere.
I was 23 hours into the game and was still bored out of my mind. Most of the fans say it gets better 30 hours (Or something) into the game. But honestly, why should I wait that long?
The combat was not that good either, almost all of the battles I played through felt easy, even the boss battles.
Out of all the Final Fantasy games that I have played, this is the weakest I played.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 22, 2013)

To answer the question seriously, this is a toughie.

I might say FFXIII but everyone says that. It's really bad though.

If I was to go with my black horse I'd say Disgaea. It's just a combination of boring and irritating. The art is bad. The writing is bad. The characters are stupid. The gameplay is the same fucking SRPG we've lived with since fucking SRPGs began. You move on a stupid grid, you bump into enemies and bop them in the head. It's the same goddamn game. Then of course NIS being the "diverse" devs they are just essentially reskin it into a thousand other SRPGs with the same stupid art and the same stupid writing.

So while FFXIII was bad, it was just there. It wasn't grating like Disgaea has been to me.

Also this a thread about opinion so don't get so fucking buttmad over it.


----------



## Nah3DS (Mar 22, 2013)

Secret of Evermore
Made in USA


----------



## LockeCole_101629 (Mar 22, 2013)

Pokemon


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 22, 2013)

LockeCole_101629 said:


> Pokemon


"Why you! You take that back!"


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 22, 2013)

LockeCole_101629 said:


> Pokemon


 
Calling Pokemon a JRPG is like calling Call of Duty a kart racer because it has RC's in it.


Anyways, for the thread, there's quite a few. Obviously, Final Fantasy XIII, because that shit was an absolute joke and all the trailers and everything shown for it were just a lie. Final Fantasy XII as well, hated that game too.

Grandia 3 I think was pretty bad. Playable, but as long as you don't expect epicness and instead expect cheeziness. Dark Cloud I hated as well.

A lot of the JRPG's I play are good ones though, I tend to avoid the bad ones.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 22, 2013)

UltraHurricane said:


> say what you want about FF13, but i think the worst JRPG to exist is this really obscure famicom game called Hoshi wo Miru Hito (星をみるひと) also known as "Stargazer"
> 
> there's a whole article on Hardcore Gaming 101 about it
> http://www.hardcoregaming101.net/stargazer/stargazer.htm


I looked at the screenshots, then I looked at Mother.
Then I looked back at the screenshots. Then I looked back at Mother.


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (Mar 22, 2013)

In no particular order:

Final Fantasy XIII (Seriously I wish I could slap Square-Penis for this )
Xenosaga II (This one just single-handedly destroyed the franchises for me...)
Quest 64 (My first RPG for the N64 and it was hard and boring as hell back then)
Wild ARMS 2 (Hate the 3d graphics and that horrible battle theme!)

That's what comes to my mind right now and these are my opinion!


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 22, 2013)

Final Fantasy 13 and everything that somehow spawned from that pile of shit.


----------



## DS1 (Mar 22, 2013)

I love me some JRPGs, but my god, as with any genre, there are those that are pure garbage. Like UltraHurricane mentioned, there is stuff like Stargazer, but I can almost excuse really old games. Not that people weren't capable of creating good games back then, but the market wasn't so saturated with crap that people could call attention to them like they do now.

But now, in the modern era, there are people who put out crap like 'Nendoroid Generation', which has really slow monotonous gameplay (but DS1, don't all JRPGs!? HURRHURR!!) that is like, "We know you have no life, so we're going to take up as much of it as we goddamn please, each attack animation shall take no less than one minute, and no battle shall require less than 5 attack animations, and no stage shall contain less than 30 battles, and no game shall contain less than 100 stages!!!!!" That shit is absolutely exploitative, as opposed to something halfway redeeming like Glory of Hercules or kaze no nostalgia


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (Mar 22, 2013)

UltraHurricane said:


> say what you want about FF13, but i think the worst JRPG to exist is this really obscure famicom game called Hoshi wo Miru Hito (星をみるひと) also known as "Stargazer"
> 
> there's a whole article on Hardcore Gaming 101 about it
> http://www.hardcoregaming101.net/stargazer/stargazer.htm


 
Never played this game but I really like the cover (So mysterious)


----------



## 2ndApex (Mar 22, 2013)

inb4 this thread is filled with popular games people don't like instead of massive amounts of unplayable shovelware far worse than any game anybody can name off the top of their head.

Oops too late.


----------



## J-Machine (Mar 22, 2013)

tough call for me as I've played some bad jrpgs

1. enchanted arms. the voice acting was right up there with chaos wars and it forced what might have been a tolerable "meh" experience into pure garbage
2. anything dungeon crawlers automatically force me to stop playing as soon as I notice it.
3. Grandia 3: The feel of the game was just aweful and confusing to me.

but my all time worst would be...

FF7: I've only beaten this once and it was over the course of a terrible fever induced haze that makes me question if I really beat it or not. What makes this the worst for me though and not just a bad game is that yearly I forget why I never played through the game because the hype train keeps giving me free passes only to quit every darn time and each time I make less progress overall. First time got to kill hojo, second time killed ultimate weapon, then the submarine, then gogaga, finally junon. I keep coming back and keep failing to enjoy myself for it.

now that  i think about it the only ff i've beaten more than once is ff8 and it's also my fave of the series and i've played all but 12.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 22, 2013)

Has this been added to the Golden Threads yet? Might well get a head start cuz dis gun b goin' down faster then the Titanic.

Anyway, I'd say Final Fantasy XIII and its sequels. XIII was a fucking nightmare and XIII-2 was just unbearable. I'm betting Lightning Returns will follow in the footsteps of its predecessors. I would say Crisis Core as well but I found the plot somewhat compelling. It was better than most FF titles IMO. There was another obscure PSP title I didn't enjoy but I can't recall its name or the developer.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 22, 2013)

2ndApex said:


> inb4 this thread is filled with popular games people don't like instead of massive amounts of unplayable shovelware far worse than any game anybody can name off the top of their head.
> 
> Oops too late.



Given the thread title includes the term "you have played" and sequel developers have often been seen to shit all over everything in once fantastic franchises (see the number of sequels already mentioned) and hype builds for some truly odd titles (unlike say Doom or a clone thereof I would hold Chrono trigger as an important historical title but not one you really need to have played) some might have attempted to play titles without foreknowledge or purchased them sight unseen that would seem to indicate the thread is going the way it is supposed to. Now I do not doubt there are those among us that are masochistic bastards and will play games despite being warned otherwise and those that put up with crap for the sake of playing a game in a style they like on a platform they have. Whether this is through masochism/curiosity (examples of how not to do things are useful), exhaustion of the style (see many NES and SNES games getting new English translations today) or through a lack of anything else on a platform at a given point in time (see Lunar Dragon Song) remains to be seen and though it possibly risks pulling focus I will happily go with it.


----------



## Forstride (Mar 22, 2013)

You say that as if there are good JRPGs.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 22, 2013)

Kingdom Hearts - Re:Coded. It's the worst I've played that I can remember the name of. I also think the best regarded KH games are junk too but this one made me want to cry diarrhoea out of my eyes.

It's true that JRPG's have declined massively this century, in the past they were packed with filler gameplay but that was fine, I could take that but now they're packed with some of the most god awful CG scenes. Final Fantasy 7 for me ruined the genre. It's a midly OK enough game but man the cutscenes were pretty dreadful, incredibly cheesy poorly thought out story, awful generic one dimensional characters (every single one of them apart from Cid were bad, I have no idea how anyone can rate Sephiroth as a great villain & Cloud is one of the most whiniest pieces of shit characters going). Also the materia system was pretty badly done...actually this game sucks and is a huge step down from the likes of FF6, Chrono Trigger etc.

For me JRPG developers are a bit too far up their own arseholes and it would be nice if they realised that they are game developers and NOT movie directors. Sure a RPG needs a good story but these just can't do it at all. I like the stuff Monolith does and Radiant Historia was a fine game, Fire Emblem is awesome but to me is more of a strategy game but aside from a few here and there that just repeat what was done in the 90's, the genre has gone downhill and needs a good spanking to set it right. Actually Japanese game development as a whole has been ruined by the advent of CG cutscenes, I remember when Kojima made really good games.


----------



## Sonic4Ever (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm surprised nobody mentionned Star Ocean 3 yet.


----------



## Ethevion (Mar 22, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> I hated Final Fantasy XIII because it felt like it was going nowhere.
> I was 23 hours into the game and was still bored out of my mind. Most of the fans say it gets better 30 hours (Or something) into the game. But honestly, why should I wait that long?
> The combat was not that good either, almost all of the battles I played through felt easy, even the boss battles.
> Out of all the Final Fantasy games that I have played, this is the weakest I played.


For the record, it doesn't get better after 30 hours. I played the whole thing and was beyond bored. The last boss battle is ridiculously easy and the ending was pretty lame.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 22, 2013)

Oh god, Kingdom Hearts.

I've never seen a franchise so poorly made and yet so widely beloved.


----------



## Arras (Mar 22, 2013)

I don't think any of the JRPGs I played qualify as worst, most of them felt equally meh. The ones I can think of off the top of my head that I got bored of the fastest though are the old Final Fantasies (I tried 1-4), Dragon Quest IX and Radiant Historia.


----------



## Jaems (Mar 22, 2013)

Final Fantasy 7, Kingdom Hearts, Xenoblade Chronicles, Persona 4, Earthbound, Mother 3, Suikoden 2, Xenogears, Chrono Trigger, Panzer Dragoon Saga,  geez the list just goes on and on.


----------



## The Milkman (Mar 22, 2013)

They are all way too long for me to give a fuck. If a game doesnt have me playing and actually doing shit by the 4th or so hour, it goes back to the store. The only cases of JRPGs I have liked would be Chrono Trigger and TWEWY.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 22, 2013)

Judging by the comments thus far I would have to recommend various people pick up a copy of resonance of fate. For some reason the 360 version on US amazon is going for $20 second hand but the US PS3 and UK Amazon for both is pretty cheap (Europe amazons are pretty mixed). Ignore that it was made by the same people as infinite undiscovery, star ocean and FF13-2 or indeed wonder how those can go wrong quite often but this worked.

The story is batshit insane mixed with a dose of who knows (technically it is a mercenary in a post apocalypse type affair) but the combat is an enjoyable timing/planning driven affair and though you spend the game upgrading you are in there from the start.


----------



## xist (Mar 22, 2013)

Sonic4Ever said:


> I'm surprised nobody mentionned Star Ocean 3 yet.


 
I really enjoyed Star Ocean 3....

As far as awful jRPG's goes, one of the worst i can remember playing is Magna Carta Tears of Blood (PS2). It was downright terrible in every way, gameplay, story, graphically, musically...erghh! Funny that the first post mentions the sequel being good, because the first game was pure dreck.


----------



## Ethevion (Mar 22, 2013)

Arras said:


> I don't think any of the JRPGs I played qualify as worst, most of them felt equally meh. The ones I can think of off the top of my head that I got bored of the fastest though are the old Final Fantasies (I tried 1-4), Dragon Quest IX and Radiant Historia.


You just listed some of my favorites XD

I'd have to add Shin Megami Tensei as one of the worst for me. The story itself seemed interesting , but for some reason I just couldn't get into  the game. I think it had to do mostly with gameplay. I finished maybe the first 4 battles and just stopped.


----------



## xist (Mar 22, 2013)

Sagat said:


> I'd have to add Shin Megami Tensei as one of the worst for me. The story itself seemed interesting , but for some reason I just couldn't get into the game. I think it had to do mostly with gameplay. I finished maybe the first 4 battles and just stopped.


 
It's the first in the series and dates back to 1992. It's hardly regarded as a classic SMT game, without even considering it as a classic jRPG. A game with mechanics that old is bound to be nigh on impenetrable for those accustomed to new games.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 22, 2013)

Never played an "awful" JRPG before, but played plenty that just weren't my cup o' tea.  The Last Remnant comes to mind.  The World Ends With You, Pokemon (any and all), Persona (any and all) to name a few....


----------



## McHaggis (Mar 22, 2013)

_Blaze and Blade: Eternal Quest _for PSX.  It was absolutely awful, but for some strange reason I kept playing it because it was really easy to hack and mess around with.


----------



## UltraHurricane (Mar 22, 2013)

Hadrian said:


> awful generic one dimensional characters (every single one of them apart from Cid were bad, I have no idea how anyone can rate Sephiroth as a great villain & Cloud is one of the most whiniest pieces of shit characters going)


 
idk i've played though FF7 a number of times and Cloud just comes off as a kind of smug with a bit of angst here and there, it isn't until Aerith's death that he becomes more emo and starts to realize his identity is a lie or whatever and even then just becomes more introverted and guilt-ridden at best

if you REALLY want a whiny protagonist, it's fucking Tidus, not only is he an obnoxious prick who won't shut up, he consistently whines about his daddy issues to the point of nausea, and near the end i ended up sympathizing with Jecht way more, if i had that little bitch as a son i'd treat him like shit too


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 22, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Oh god, Kingdom Hearts.
> 
> I've never seen a franchise so poorly made and yet so widely beloved.


 
Monster Hunter?


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> [a franchise so poorly made and yet so widely beloved]Monster Hunter?



Though there is probably an argument that making a game boring as hell makes it a bad game it is pretty functional which is better than I can say for a lot of Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Guerillaz (Mar 23, 2013)

Final Fantasy VII

Yep lol

Trolling aside, I don't like the first Persona game. It was too hard to get into but I like Persona 4 Golden!!!


----------



## Densetsu (Mar 23, 2013)

Yeah, _FFXIII_ was bad, but it was only the worst JRPG I've played in recent years (within the past 5 years).

Probably _the _worst JRPG I've ever played is _Hydlide_. I wanted to think I was just a dumb little kid who didn't have a clue back when I played it in the early 90's, but no. That game is ass.


----------



## raulpica (Mar 23, 2013)

I remember seeing a friend of mine playing FF12 some years ago, and oh gawd it looked like a really crappy game. Saw some youtube vids some years later, and my idea of it didn't change.



Sagat said:


> You just listed some of my favorites XD
> 
> I'd have to add Shin Megami Tensei as one of the worst for me. The story itself seemed interesting , but for some reason I just couldn't get into the game. I think it had to do mostly with gameplay. I finished maybe the first 4 battles and just stopped.


I'm finishing it, actually. I'm enjoying it even if the game system's a bit dull (especially the buildings)... 



McHaggis said:


> _Blaze and Blade: Eternal Quest _for PSX. It was absolutely awful, but for some strange reason I kept playing it because it was really easy to hack and mess around with.


But but.. I liked it  I actually always think that it'd be a great game to play with 3 pals.


----------



## trance (Mar 23, 2013)

Hadrian said:


> Kingdom Hearts - Re:Coded. It's the worst I've played that I can remember the name of. I also think the best regarded KH games are junk too but this one made me want to cry diarrhoea out of my eyes.


 I'm not sure if you've gotten Re:Coded confused with 358/2 Days. Re:Coded is basically a renewed mobile game with the only real lore in it being the secret ending, but... the only thing Days had going for it was its multi player mode. A terrible, horribly neglected multi player mode whose mechanics was forced onto the single player campaign and didn't quite work. That said, Re:Coded is better than Days and I absolutely had to say that, but Kingdom Hearts games are still pretty bad in general.


----------



## Dr. Ivo Robotnik (Mar 23, 2013)

UltraHurricane said:


> idk i've played though FF7 a number of times and Cloud just comes off as a kind of smug with a bit of angst here and there, it isn't until Aerith's death that he becomes more emo and starts to realize his identity is a lie or whatever and even then just becomes more introverted and guilt-ridden at best
> 
> if you REALLY want a whiny protagonist, it's fucking Tidus, not only is he an obnoxious prick who won't shut up, he consistently whines about his daddy issues to the point of nausea, and near the end i ended up sympathizing with Jecht way more, if i had that little bitch as a son i'd treat him like shit too


 
I'm more inclined to say Squall. Good heavens if he's not the most uninteresting block of meat with a mouth around for most of Final Fantasy VIII.

But then, I dislike VIII for a large variety  of reasons, so I'm probably prejudiced against him to begin with.


----------



## McHaggis (Mar 23, 2013)

raulpica said:


> But but.. I liked it  I actually always think that it'd be a great game to play with 3 pals.


I liked it too, I played it with my brother and a couple of friends, but just try playing it now and you'll realise what a terrible game it is!


----------



## J-Machine (Mar 24, 2013)

Dr. Ivo Robotnik said:


> I'm more inclined to say Squall. Good heavens if he's not the most uninteresting block of meat with a mouth around for most of Final Fantasy VIII.
> 
> But then, I dislike VIII for a large variety of reasons, so I'm probably prejudiced against him to begin with.


I always liked to think that Laguna was the true main character and squall was a side love story that seemed more important than it was supposed to be. Add to the fact he takes forever to flesh out his character all while going from shy emo to dynamic leader with a crush in under an hours time when you get there; I can see why some peeps would not like him. I still stand by my views that it is the best final fantasy made overall.


----------



## Dr. Ivo Robotnik (Mar 24, 2013)

J-Machine said:


> I always liked to think that Laguna was the true main character and squall was a side love story that seemed more important than it was supposed to be. Add to the fact he takes forever to flesh out his character all while going from shy emo to dynamic leader with a crush in under an hours time when you get there; I can see why some peeps would not like him. I still stand by my views that it is the best final fantasy made overall.


 
Heh, fair enough. As I said, I have a variety of reasons for disliking that particular game, and I'd happily discuss 'em over a cup of tea, but this thread may not be the place to do so.

On topic, my personal worst JRPG, to risk the 'popular' answer, is Final Fantasy XIII. The game truly and utterly failed to make me like its characters (excepting Sazh, who at least had SOME interesting character twists), and was an utter wreck of poor design decisions. 

Oh, and to the earlier post about horrible shovelware and so on - yes, there's a lot out there worse than this game, but this thing _is_ about your worst JRPG. And in that specific genre, this is it.


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Mar 24, 2013)

Class of Heroes (PSP), Mother 3, and any other game that uses that type of dungeon/battle system. They are good games, but I want to be able to see the characters in action, not just the portrait/name of them on the side of the screen.


----------



## Depravo (Mar 24, 2013)

Evergrace on the PS2.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Any of the final fantasy series.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 24, 2013)

Day of the Tentacle.... No it's not at all like the US Version.... 

Heheheheheh.


----------



## dgwillia (Mar 24, 2013)

Last Remnant and Infinite Undiscovery were equally bad for me.

Also been trying to get into Ar Tonelico Qoga, but the battle system feels like a shitty Tales of Game


----------



## J-Machine (Mar 24, 2013)

dgwillia said:


> Last Remnant and Infinite Undiscovery were equally bad for me.
> 
> Also been trying to get into Ar Tonelico Qoga, but the battle system feels like a shitty Tales of Game


Don't get me started on Qoga. That series had real potential as a more light hearted/slightly perverse offering with it's amazing soundtrack and interesting battle system and alternate endings and the side quests involved in getting them. Then the second one went all fan service and had women bathing for levelling up and other forced perversion in exchange for downgraded character models. still the story up till the second games end was satisfying enough. Qoga though...

I get embarrassed every time I play it and feel dirty to the point I only pay it while home alone and in short bursts "How is reverse abortions, stripping for power and other echhi offerings" even a thing, especially with how old these girls are (the brunette is 15?) I mean I'll finish it cause I want the complete story but it feels more out of obligation than enjoyment.


----------



## Xale (Mar 24, 2013)

Im not surprised that alot of people said FF13 was theirs, funny thing is that its actually in my top favorite jrpgs. The worst jrpg that ive ever played was Blue Dragon, I could not stand that game.


----------



## Sterling (Mar 24, 2013)

Obligatory FF - 13 xxx comment. As if that horse hasn't been flogged enough.

I've actually never really found a JRPG I've honestly disliked besides FF 13. Sure there have been grind fests (the Etrian Odyssey games come immediately to mind), but games like Nostagia and others have really been great games in the genre. Hell, one of the best story driven JRPGs I've ever played was Radiant Historia. I have quite a few I just quit playing because they were time sinks, but never just outright hate...


Besides Resonance of Fate. That game has been the only one to completely crush my soul. I can play through an ES game on the hardest difficulty without batting an eyelash. I can decimate hordes of enemies with gusto on Golden Sun without much planning. Hell, I can even make the perfect unit on FF Tactics and bring the game to its knees to suck my dick. Resonance of Fate however has completely crushed my hopes and dreams. No matter how good I get, it always laughs in my face. Go look at the old release topic to see how happy I was to start playing it.


----------



## Ethevion (Mar 24, 2013)

xist said:


> It's the first in the series and dates back to 1992. It's hardly regarded as a classic SMT game, without even considering it as a classic jRPG. A game with mechanics that old is bound to be nigh on impenetrable for those accustomed to new games.


If you mean the one that was on the DS then, dayum. I never knew it was that old.


----------



## xist (Mar 24, 2013)

Sagat said:


> If you mean the one that was on the DS then, dayum. I never knew it was that old.


 
I wasn't aware that the first game was on the DS...just Devil Survivor 1/2 and Strange Journey. You didn't mention a system in your first post, nor a qualifier for SMT so i just assumed that you meant what you said and it was the original game. Obviously, the one you actually played wasn't that basic first edition...


----------



## Ethevion (Mar 24, 2013)

xist said:


> I wasn't aware that the first game was on the DS...just Devil Survivor 1/2 and Strange Journey. You didn't mention a system in your first post, nor a qualifier for SMT so i just assumed that you meant what you said and it was the original game. Obviously, the one you actually played wasn't that basic first edition...


Just checked my DS and it's Devil Survivor 1/2. I thought it was the first in the series. Sorry about the mixup.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Mar 24, 2013)

FF XIII and the sequel and probably the third one that's coming out but who knows if its gonna suck like the other.


----------



## narutofan777 (Mar 28, 2013)

sands of destruction one of the boringest nds games ever.


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 31, 2013)

Rhapsody, the PS1 version had a terrible battle system, the other 2 games especially Tenshi no Present are actually decent granted their battle systems were very average overall.  I liked the silly plot and characters, but the battle system drags it way down.

FFXIII is garbage, everything about that game screamed shit.


----------

